# Help! I'm trying to get input on this breeder.



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

Hello!

I'm still in search of a breeder and was wondering if anyone has anything to say about Mt Rainier Reds out of Washington? The breeders name is Michelle Nelson. I came across one of her listings on AKC Marketplace and have been chatting with her. Here's a link to that. I also search OFA's website and found the testing on the parents.

Anyways it's all very overwhelming to me. Not sure what to look for, what stands out, and if the health testing looks ok. I tried looking her up on social media as she doesn't have a website and found a group she created but it isn't very active and it has very few people in it. I just want to be sure we get a healthy and happy puppy. Any feedback would be great. Thank you!
Links-









CHAMPION SIRE Health Tested Parents 253-249-1680 - Puppies For Sale


CHAMPION SIRE Health Tested Parents 253-249-1680 Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder




marketplace.akc.org










Advanced Search | OFA







www.ofa.org










Advanced Search | OFA







www.ofa.org


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I agree that finding a good breeder is an overwhelming process! We have a toy puppy, so I’m not we’ll versed in health testing for miniatures. I’ll let other members chime in on the results you’ve posted.

I do see two concerns with the information you’ve given. One is that I don’t see any mention of a health guarantee. A good breeder will guarantee against inherited diseases.

My other concern is that the puppies are being squirted with a water bottle to discipline unwanted behavior. Positive training methods are far more effective. I’d be worried about the emotional well being of a puppy who’s been repeatedly treated in a negative manner.


----------



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

Little Milo said:


> I agree that finding a good breeder is an overwhelming process! We have a toy puppy, so I’m not we’ll versed in health testing for miniatures. I’ll let other members chime in on the results you’ve posted.
> 
> I do see two concerns with the information you’ve given. One is that I don’t see any mention of a health guarantee. A good breeder will guarantee against inherited diseases.
> 
> My other concern is that the puppies are being squirted with a water bottle to discipline unwanted behavior. Positive training methods are far more effective. I’d be worried about the emotional well being of a puppy who’s been repeatedly treated in a negative manner.


----------



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you for your help and input! I did find that very odd regarding the spray bottle comment. 😔😖


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Perhaps I'm missing something, but I do not see the AKC conformation CH title on the purported AKC CH sire, and the show photos look UKC/other. That's misleading to the average customer if intentional and just messy if unintentional.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m not familiar with that breeder, but the squirt bottle thing would be a big automatic nope for me. There are infinite no’s in a puppy’s world. I want a puppy who’s been taught from day 1 that finding the yeses is a fun and rewarding endeavor, not a scary one.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Kpiontek said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm still in search of a breeder and was wondering if anyone has anything to say about Mt Rainier Reds out of Washington? The breeders name is Michelle Nelson. I came across one of her listings on AKC Marketplace and have been chatting with her. Here's a link to that. I also search OFA's website and found the testing on the parents.
> 
> ...


This breeder sounded fantastic until the squirt. What could a infant puppy possibly due that warrants punishment and lifelong fear of pressured water? yuck


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I did a bit of searching, and frankly, what they are saying in the AKC Marketplace ad is misleading at best. They say that the sire is an AKC Champion, but he's not. In fact, he's nowhere near being an AKC champion This is what is on his publicly visible AKC page. 



*Dog Information* 
*AKC No.:*PR18587211*Name:**Mt Rainier Reds Lil Lava Glow BN RI CGC TKN**Sex:*Male*Breed:*Poodle*Variety:*Poodle (Miniature)*Color:*Red

*Markings:**Birth Date:*06/25/2015



*Medical Screens**DNA Number:* AKC DNA #V903189
*OFA Number:* OFA26G OFEL26
*OFEL Number:* OFEL26
*CHIC Number:* CHIC124295



_*Conformation* - Awards Processed Through Friday April 01, 2022_ 

CH

Number of Points5Number Major Wins0Number Major Judges0Total Number Judges5

NOHS Bronze

Number of Points45




 _*Obedience* - Awards Processed Through Friday April 01, 2022_ 

CD

Number of Points0Number Different Judges2Number Qualifying Scores2Wins in Open0Number Wins Utility0Add'l Specialty/Jr Only Open Wins0Add'l Specialty/Jr Only Utility Wins0Number of Master Points Open0Number of Master Points Utility0

BN

Number of Points0Number Different Judges5Number Qualifying Scores5Wins in Open0Number Wins Utility0Add'l Specialty/Jr Only Open Wins0Add'l Specialty/Jr Only Utility Wins0Number of Master Points Open0Number of Master Points Utility0




 _*Rally* - Awards Processed Through Friday March 25, 2022_ 

RN

Number Different Judges3Number Qualifying Scores3

RI

Number Different Judges2Number Qualifying Scores3


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

If you're looking for red poodles in Washington look into celebrity red standard poodles. I didn't do too much in depth looking into her (as I decided to go with a different breeder) so others please feel free to investigate more. But her dogs have chic numbers and she does puppy culture. She's really focused on improving the temperament and structure of red poodles.


----------



## Erica M (6 mo ago)

I have a mini red poodle from Michelle and he is an amazing boy. We do have all the health paperwork, genetic testing and guarantees. My SIL does shows and breeding and so she told me exactly what to look for and expect to find the highest quality dog. I highly recommend Michelle and her dogs.


----------

